# Cable adjusters on a Look 585



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

Is this the only option for cable adjusters? It doesn't strike me as a particularly elegant solution. The cable guide on the head tube and the riveted guide on the downtube don't seem strong enough to support a barrel type adjuster.

What say you, experienced Look owners?

Steve


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

Strength is not an issue, but it is an ugly solution. It's the one thing I dislike about the 585. I've figured out how to adjust the FD cable without the need for an inline adjuster, but it would be nice to have fine adjustment. I turn the low limit screw in about 1/2 turn, attach the cable, then turn it back out where it should be. This increases the cable tension.

Getting off the bike to adjust the RD is a PIA.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I built my 585 yesterday and this is what I used. It is an adjuster that was on a Cannondale frame I previously owned. It still isn't great looking, but I like it better then the inline cable adjuster.


----------



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

*"Mickey"*

Those cable adjusters are called "Mickeys" as the end that sits in the cable stop has two "ears" on it to keep it from rotating.

Unfortunately they seem to rust with time, but are not expensive so I replace them when I replace cables.

http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?id=1061


----------

